# Our hide a way!



## NorthernRedneck

Not exactly real estate, but it is sorta related in a round a-bout way.  We have a seasonal campsite 3 hrs away.  We've been talking and want to find something closer.  Summer camp prices are crazy around here.  Most are selling for roughly the same price as a house in the city.  We're currently looking at a long term seasonal site about an hr away.  We'd have the option of building an add a room addon on the site, a storage shed and deck. We're going to look tonight and if we like it, we're going to get the camper tomorrow and bring it back to set it up there semi-permanently.  We still plan maybe 1-2 trips a yr with it away from the seasonal site so it will be set up for easy removal.


----------



## squerly

Kool!  Having a place to escape to is great!  Just sucks to have to go home...


----------



## muleman RIP

squerly said:


> Kool!  Having a place to escape to is great!  Just sucks to have to go home...


An escape place is good for your sanity. I found one recently that I like a lot.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Hey Groomer Guy you need a secluded site so your friends won't catch you hugging that krusty you keep on the down low.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No Krusty for this guy.  My circus days are long over.  

A quick update because it's been a busy few days.  So friday, we drove an hr to go look at the place and pick our site.  It's a new campground that basically didn't exist two years ago.  Actually, the site we picked was just filled in with gravel and leveled on Thursday last week.  It didn't exist prior to that.  On friday, the hydro lines were still not connected.  The water lines didn't have taps.  So Saturday, we drove the 3 hrs back to Geraldton to get the camper in a rain storm accompanied by strong winds.  I was a little worried my little durango would have a hard time pulling it but we managed to maintain the speed limit at least.  We got home late Saturday night and backed the camper in the yard so I could give it a bath since the hwy was under construction and I drove 20 miles in the rain/mud with the camper on behind.  I found myself outside at 11pm in a rain storm saturday night washing the camper so we could get it ready to haul to the new site in the morning. 

Morning rolls around and I find myself spending a few hours heading to home depot to get some plywood and other materials to build some additional shelving in the closets.  What were 3 basically useless closets designed for hanging clothes are now 3 nice shelving units with enough storage for a family of 6 to store clothes.  We finally hit the road again at 3pm and make it out to the new site shortly after 4.  The hydro was finally hooked up but no water yet.  Our site is approx 60x30 so we have plenty of room.  The site, being new, is only gravel right now but it's a blank canvas.  We plan on building a storage shed, wood shed, tarped shelter for the atv's.  Grassed area and fire pit.  

The lake is roughly 19 miles long and has pike, walleye, bass, and lake trout.  We have access to unlimited atv trails in the area.  Great hunting for birds, moose, deer, bear, and sasquatches.  I think we are going to love it there.


----------



## bczoom

It's not real unless there's pictures...  _True of camp sites, not necessarily Sasquatch._


----------



## squerly

Sounds great GG!  But like BC said, no pics = it didn't happen...


----------



## Kane

bczoom said:


> It's not real unless there's pictures...  _True of camp sites, not necessarily Sasquatch._


We demand pics!


----------



## muleman RIP

Glad you found a good site. Does it have access for your boat? I watched folks at the one local campground enjoying a quiet evening yesterday. It is a nice escape from living in the city.


----------



## tiredretired

muleman said:


> I watched folks at the one local campground enjoying a quiet evening yesterday.



Oh, you voyeur you!


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm with the rest.  No pictures .... no story.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks like a good site. How far to the lake?


----------



## muleman RIP

TiredRetired said:


> Oh, you voyeur you!


Went by it twice when we caught the bee swarm. PERVERT!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

muleman said:


> Glad you found a good site. Does it have access for your boat? I watched folks at the one local campground enjoying a quiet evening yesterday. It is a nice escape from living in the city.



It has a boat launch/beach area on the entrance to the campground.  Our site is a few feet higher then the row of sites infront of us which allows us to overlook them and have a decent view of the lake.


----------



## JEV

Looks like some of the deforested areas along the Ivanhoe River the last time I was up there. Lots of trails, just not many trees left. Hope you plant some trees to give your camper shade someday.


----------



## EastTexFrank

of the photos:  nice, nice, nice and nice.  

Those are big sites.  I hate being packed in like sardines where you can't even get your slides out.  There's room to breathe there.  I like it.  Give it a year and the grass will grow and it'll be like a little piece of heaven  I wouldn't want to be caught in a Texas gully washer right now though.  

Is the landscaping going to be your responsibility?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We were told that the sites are "as is".  What we want on them is up to us.  If we want grass, we plant it.  If we want a deck or add a room, we can add whatever we want.  The lots are nice.  It's probably about 400 ft down to the lake from our site.  We plan on building a storage shed and laying down some patio slabs then grassing whats left leaving room to park the boat and atv's and vehicles.


----------



## Doc

Very Nice.  So much potential.    
That trailer looks huge to be being pulled by the Durango. Makes the Durango look small.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It does kinda make the Durango look small.  The trailer is 31.5ft.  The durango did alright pulling it though with the weight distribution bars set right.  A few times going down hills the trailer tried to push its way past the durango.  I just compensated by adding a bit more trailer brake pressure with the control box.  It was definately a fine balancing act of throttle and brake to keep it going straight in the wind.  

With the 5.9l engine, the Durango had more than enough pulling power to do the job.  I was able to hold my own on the hills when climbing and barely lost speed.  If I was going on a long trip I'd definately look at a different hitch setup with the sway control shocks.  

We aren't planning any big trips this year with the camper.  I plan on upgrading the durango to the newer version sometime in the next year.  I don't like the latest version of the durango but the 2004-11 model is nice.  I took one for a test drive a couple weeks ago.  Went to the dealer to get a wiring harness for mine and found myself going for a test drive.  It had the 5.7 hemi.  Lots of power and very smooth.  Ride was very nice.


----------



## EastTexFrank

groomerguyNWO said:


> We were told that the sites are "as is".  What we want on them is up to us.  If we want grass, we plant it.  If we want a deck or add a room, we can add whatever we want.  The lots are nice.  It's probably about 400 ft down to the lake from our site.  We plan on building a storage shed and laying down some patio slabs then grassing whats left leaving room to park the boat and atv's and vehicles.



That's great.  It means all the sites won't look the same.  There's so much potential with a site that size.  As I said before, "I love it".


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We picked up a very nice used patio set for cheap yesterday to bring out there.  I'm heading out for the day tomorrow to work at setting it up with the bbq, patio set, and some other odds n ends.  Wish we could stay out this weekend but we have something in town going on sunday morning.  

I just picked up a 12x8 ulitity trailer with ramp built on so we can haul the quads back and forth.  I'm looking forward to going atving right from the camper this summer.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Score!!!  We were looking for a fire pit to bring out to camp!  Most of the city slickers that go out there are prim and proper and think that in order to have a fire pit, you have to go to a place like home depot and spend over $100 for some fancy metal thing that barely holds more then two split peices of wood.  Not this guy.  I called up one of the local tire shops looking for an old truck rim from a highway transport.  That will be plenty big enough to make a nice size fire and contain it to a small area.
Best part of all...it's free!!!!


----------



## Doc

Congrats.  Good score.  That fire ring will outlast all those store bought 100 dollar ones (with the exception of that one that squerly's wife got him as a gift ...but it was a lot more than 100).


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's coming along nicely.  I plan on doing a little more leveling of the ground in some areas then lay down some sod and build a little shed for storage.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Looks good so far


----------

